# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch Tiền Giang-Bến Tre giá rẻ.Mr Bảo.0912 27 26 27

## baointour

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH MÊ KÔNG

                           TIỀN GIANG - BẾN TRE SÔNG NƯỚC MIỆT VƯỜN

Thời gian: 1 Ngày, đi – về bằng ô tô
			Khởi hành: Thứ 3,5,7, chủ nhật hàng tuần

Buổi sáng: 
05h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên DL INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Tiền Giang.
07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng Tại Nhà Hàng Mê Kông Restop. Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe quý khách nghe thuyết minh, tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn: hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke có quà thưởng, xổ số không may mắn…
08h00: Đoàn đến Mỹ Tho Đại Phố nơi có những kiến trúc cổ của Cố Đô Huế, Nghe thuyết minh về xứ sở người Dân Tộc Hoa Ở Tiền Giang.
08h15: Xe đưa đoàn đến tham quan Chùa Vĩnh Tràng với những đường nét kiến trúc kết hợp Á – Âu quyến rũ. Tiếp tục đến bến tàu du lịch Tiền Giang.
-	Đón khách tại bến tàu DL Sinh Thái Tiền Giang 
-	Du thuyền trên Sông Tiền ngắm cảnh 4 cồn Long, Lân, Quy, Phụng 
-	Đến Bến Tre: ngồi xe ngựa dọc đường làng Bến Tre xem vườn dừa
-	Trở ra tàu lớn đến cồn Thới Sơn:
	Đi đò chèo trên gạch nhỏ
	Thưởng thức trái cây, nghe đàn ca tài tử
	Đến nhà dân: uống trà mật ong với mứt bí, mứt gừng,…chụp hình với trăn gấm
	Tiếp tục tản bộ đường làng đến điểm du lịch Thới Sơn 5
	Tại điểm du lịch Thới Sơn 5: Tham gia tát mương bằng gàu giai, gàu sòong và tự nình bắt cá bằng tay, bằng nôm. Cá bắt được, khách tự chế biến và thưởng thức tại chỗ bằng nhiều hình thức như: nướng trui, nướng vĩ.
	Dùng cơm trưa
	Trở lại đò lớn, về bến đò 30/4

Buổi chiều: 
Quý khách lên tàu trở về đất liền, xe đưa đoàn khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
18h00: Đoàn về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. 
            DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

      GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 295.000 - DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐÒAN 
                           Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 06 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé

 GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
-	Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch đời mới máy lạnh phục vụ du lịch.
                 + Số lượng: Dưới 15 khách đi xe DL Mercedes Printer 16 chỗ ngồi.
                 + Số lượng: Từ 16 - 27 khách đi xe DL Huyndai County 29 chỗ ngồi.
                 + Số lượng: Từ 28 - 33 khách đi xe DL Huyndai Aerotown 35 chỗ ngồi.
                 + Số lượng: Từ 34 - 44 khách đi xe DL Huyndai Aerospace 45 chỗ ngồi.
-	Ăn uống: 
+ Bữa chính: 01 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 60.000đ/bữa/kh (có thực đơn đính kèm)
+ Bữa sáng:  01 bữa bún, hủ tiếu Có Càfê hoặc nước giải khát tương đương.
-	Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
-	HDV: Nhiệt tình thân thiện, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-	Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-	Đò lớn, xe ngựa, đò chèo, trái cây, mật ong,
-	Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế
-	Tặng đoàn: Nón DL INTOUR, quà tặng trò chơi.

  GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
-	Thuế VAT và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

Liên hệ Mr Bảo: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.
Di động:      0912 27 26 27 

Fax:                 (08) 62958356
Email:             baointour@gmail.com
Địa chỉ:          117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh


INTOUR – VUI TRỌN TOUR !

----------

